# E350 box truck



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah they are packing some power into the smaller engines these days.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 2004 e350 7.3 diesel with a utility body. If you're in the city then a box truck makes more sense but the utility body is awesome in that I almost never have to climb in the damn thing. All my tools and hardware in the side boxes and on the shelves just inside the back. Then the bed is wide open for materials or trash. The side boxes are really easy to break into so I wouldn't use it in the city.

When I first brought my truck to my mechanic and I said diesel e350 he said "which one?" and then told me he stopped working on 6.0's a few years ago. Not a good sign.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

EthanB said:


> I have a 2004 e350 7.3 diesel with a utility body. If you're in the city then a box truck makes more sense but the utility body is awesome in that I almost never have to climb in the damn thing. All my tools and hardware in the side boxes and on the shelves just inside the back. Then the bed is wide open for materials or trash. The side boxes are really easy to break into so I wouldn't use it in the city.
> 
> When I first brought my truck to my mechanic and I said diesel e350 he said "which one?" and then told me he stopped working on 6.0's a few years ago. Not a good sign.


I thought they stopped the 7.3s in 2003?

I considered a utility body for a long time. But I think the box truck is the way to go for me. I like to keep alot of equipment in my truck, and thats not gonna happen in an open bed. Especially since I've started drinking the green stuff.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I hear ya about climbing in and out. I made some pull out drawers to hold the things I use more frequently to avoid it. I still have some organizing to do to make it better though. 

The 7.3 has a great reputation from what Ive seen and heard.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

tonylumps said:


> A whole year.How many miles do you have on it .If you are close to 60,000 than start looking for another truck .I know a lot of owners of the 6.0 and they did not consider themselves A HOLES until after they bought the truck with that motor.If you use it to take your wifes bike to the beach or carry 3 tons of tools .It is going to be a nightmare.But then you might be one of the few lucky ones.The older 7.2 lasted until the body fell off the frame from rust .Minimum 200,000 miles


150k and I tow a 14x7 packed with tools all over the Adirondacks. Original head gaskets. Engine temps are right on the money. I guess I'm just lucky.

Have you ever owned one personally? Everyone seems to have a friend who has nightmares with that motor.......


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

blackbear said:


> 150k and I tow a 14x7 packed with tools all over the Adirondacks. Original head gaskets. Engine temps are right on the money. I guess I'm just lucky.
> 
> Have you ever owned one personally? Everyone seems to have a friend who has nightmares with that motor.......


I mentioned the company I worked for had all Fords and got rid of all 6.0 powered Utility bodied trucks .Between the company Mech. and Ford could not keep them running.All fuel issues.


----------

